
Why do websites publish AMP pages? - jjude
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2016/10/21/google-amp
======
jimktrains2
IIRC Google is uses amp favorably when computing search rankings.

I think AMP and Facebook's Instant Articles are terrible for the web. They
enforce "good behavior" in web deign by using a straight jacket, which gives
Google or Facebook even more control over what types of web components and
behaviors are viewed as "standard". And, as you said, it traps the reader in
the Google or Facebook ecosystem.

